# Five Day Decrative Plaster Class



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Just wanted to let anyone on the Forum know, that may be interested in a Five Day Decorative Plaster Class , taught by My Friend Ayn Riggs of The School of Italian Plasters.... She is teaching in L.A. In Late April... 25 sample Boards... Work on a Large Surface.. Some Tools... A fan Deck.... Etc......

Ayn works in the Field doing Plaster Only..... Trained in the U.S. And Italy..... 

http://www.schoolofitalianplasters.com 


Michael Tust


----------

